# A great relaxation CD



## Emily (Apr 10, 2008)

Let me tell you a great and very soothing artist I love named NÅID (Martin Landquist) . His new CD “Varanasi” is by far his ABSOLUTE BEST work ever! The CD brilliantly mixes classic Indian vocals and chants combined with Nordic electronic beats. It is something that I listen to all the time to relax and let my mind go free. You should watch the AMAZING documentary video of the journey to complete the CD, which was in India – This CD is really a great buy and I thought I would share it with everyone.. It is great!! … if you want to check that documentary out or even his cd go to kosmic music. com


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

check out Hudson River Wind Meditations for other relaxation music.


----------

